# Stanley 'Donard' Solid Fuel Range



## baguio2007 (15 Feb 2008)

Relatives in the process of buying one of these.  Anyone know where to get a good deal on one of these (regardless of location)?  Best price so far is €4500

Also, for anyone currently using one, any feedback?


----------



## ontherun (20 Feb 2008)

Hi Baguio,

I recently got a Brandon.  The Donard is no longer being manufactured and therefore I wouldn't recommend that your relatives go for it.  You have to think of replacement parts a few years down the line.  I got my own cooker in Gings in Portlaoise and they had a Donard display model on offer at the time (last Nov/Dec). I don't have their number to hand.  Shop around, there are plenty of savings or special offers to be had.


----------



## baguio2007 (20 Feb 2008)

Thanks for that ontherun.  As far as i can tell, Brandon is oil or gas - but its solid fuel i'm after (Donard can be oil or solid fuel).


----------



## molliesassy (21 Feb 2008)

Baguio2007,
The Donard is still being produced in solid fuel and is available. The Donard oil cooker has been discontinued. In July 2008 there will be a new model Donard solid fuel. The cooker will basically be the same but it is getting a cosmetic facelift. send me a PM if you need more information.


----------



## jimlim (28 Feb 2009)

I had a new Stanley Donard installed three weeks ago.  So far it is very disappointing.  It certainly is not heating radiators despite having the potential  to heat 15 rads I believe.  Also the range is not heating fully despite using coal. The oven has not yet gone over 150 degrees
Any ideas?


----------



## Sandals (28 Feb 2009)

We have a stanley super star in for the last three years for cooking, hot water (we have two showers off this and no electric shower) and heats the radiators. We find it excellent. Lovely cream, the one with the glass in the oven door.

Check out Gordons in kilkerrin co. galway. We got range there and aslo new stove the other day.  He has very little costs due to operating behind his house. Good luck.


----------



## mistermister (20 Mar 2009)

It was probably not fitted properly or the chimney is not drawing properly or you don't clean it.


----------



## fmc (20 Mar 2009)

Bagio you could consider a Mulberry swift as well usually about 4300 .have only sold a few so not a huge amount of feedback yet.
I sell these through the shop so have a vested interest but would love to hear if any one has been using these for a while now.


----------



## huggie29 (24 Aug 2009)

I am having the same problem with my oven. The cooker was installed 8weeks ago. Was your problem ever resolved?


----------



## Peter C (7 Sep 2009)

Looked at both Stanley and Mulberry when building the house, very thankful we didn't buy either brand, both manufactured in China ! Friend bought a Mulberry and can't get any back up from them, the cast iron side cracked, so much for the guarantee !


----------



## clonboy (7 Sep 2009)

i called gings in january to try and buy my erin stove there during the sale it was 2000, euros, as it happened i called a place in the north and ended up paying 1330 euro, they did deliver it haly way to me though, saw the same on e in limerick then recently for 2330 euros, so i would try the north for prices if i was you on the stanleys


----------



## ofeeney (16 Nov 2010)

*stanley donard*

for those of you that did buy the stanley donard how do u find it..does it heat rads,water...would you recommend it..

if not what would you recommend in terms of a solid fuel cooker to heat water and rads


----------



## ofeeney (16 Nov 2010)

baguio2007 said:


> Relatives in the process of buying one of these. Anyone know where to get a good deal on one of these (regardless of location)? Best price so far is €4500
> 
> Also, for anyone currently using one, any feedback?


 

did anyone come back to u with positive feedback..what did ur relative buy...would you recommend it


----------



## DesignA (16 Nov 2010)

i have a donard and find it very good. my brother has a wamsler and finds that very good.


----------



## tester1 (16 Nov 2010)

I bought mine in Homevalue just outside Drogheda. 
I didnt get a Donard. I went for the erin so I cant give you a recommendation on that one. 
They beat any other prices I got and they have a guy on site who offers the marble/granite for underneath or behind the stove. 
They also installed mine. 

I cant remember the name of the woman I dealt with but their number is 0419832932.


----------



## tester1 (16 Nov 2010)

Sorry I just read the date of the op's post haha. 

Yeah I would recommend mine. Its heats all our rads downstairs about 11. 
I have an Erin. 
Its heat my kitchen/living room which is 10 metres by 5.5 metres. 

The living room is double height. 
I find it tidy, as you can close door and I found it very handy last year in bad weather because we left it going over night.


----------



## pushka (12 Dec 2010)

I have a stanely donard which will not get above 125 degrees-- I have increased the flue size by 2 metres and it is clean inside-- any idea what the problem is?
any help would be really appreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## pushka (12 Dec 2010)

I have exactly the same problem- can't get oven above 125 degrees on Stanley Donard- I have increased the flue length by two metres and the machine is clean inside--- did you resolve your problem? any ideas would really help
many thanks


----------



## heavydawson (29 Oct 2012)

pushka said:


> I have exactly the same problem- can't get oven above 125 degrees on Stanley Donard- I have increased the flue length by two metres and the machine is clean inside--- did you resolve your problem? any ideas would really help
> many thanks



Just also wondering if anyone resolved the low temp oven issue? I managed to get it up to 200, but I'm at a loss. Chimney was cleaned immediately before the installation of the new Donard. Old Range in place before Donard had no difficulty reaching 400+C


----------



## Mdollard (26 Nov 2012)

Hi, I have the same problem with a brand new Stanley we put in on Friday, had it going Saturday and Sunday and could only get 125-130 degrees on the oven temp, the radiators were lukewarm but water cylinder good and hot, am getting my son valves fitted to radiators this week, was burning dry firewood and coal in it. The company we bought from will call over friday when i am back home. Any ssuggestions?


----------



## Ellen (25 Jan 2013)

Hi,  just wondering did you get the oven to work properly yet, thinking of buying one of these shortly, ??


----------



## malamute100 (11 Oct 2013)

We've just had a claret red Donard fitted - it's heating 15 rads as good as the oil - and hot water - roasting - the plumber that fitted it was so impressed by it, he's thinking of putting one in himself.  Initial problem we had was that it was too powerful, and the water started gurgling in the back of it as it was heating it so fast, it was sending hot water back down into the back of it (we had the damper to 5 on the front) - plumber told us that when you have the range going, you must close all dampers and put the top damper to 'cooker' and this stops - especially if it's still warm from the night before as the water in the tank will be still hot.  This we have been doing and it's going a dinger - got oven to 250 deg. using just wood.   Put coal in it before going to bed and it's still red in the morning.  We also have an olymberyl back boiler stove in sitting room which is independent to the range - this is also heating rads and water - perhaps it's an issue with the plumbing on some previous posts?? - so far, we can't complain but you do have to clean the donnard regularly.


----------



## joe joyce (30 Jul 2015)

you sound like a salesman!!


----------



## Kittycat80 (17 Apr 2016)

malamute100 said:


> We've just had a claret red Donard fitted - it's heating 15 rads as good as the oil - and hot water - roasting - the plumber that fitted it was so impressed by it, he's thinking of putting one in himself.  Initial problem we had was that it was too powerful, and the water started gurgling in the back of it as it was heating it so fast, it was sending hot water back down into the back of it (we had the damper to 5 on the front) - plumber told us that when you have the range going, you must close all dampers and put the top damper to 'cooker' and this stops - especially if it's still warm from the night before as the water in the tank will be still hot.  This we have been doing and it's going a dinger - got oven to 250 deg. using just wood.   Put coal in it before going to bed and it's still red in the morning.  We also have an olymberyl back boiler stove in sitting room which is independent to the range - this is also heating rads and water - perhaps it's an issue with the plumbing on some previous posts?? - so far, we can't complain but you do have to clean the donnard regularly.


Hi, can u advise if u have 15 double or single rads.  Was looking at these for a new build of 3000sq ft and same will be zoned.  Love the look at them but more importantly want to makes I am look at the right size.  Can u advise where u got ur's and what price it was.   Am look at one in  McDonaghts for €4000 this about €1400 cheaper than any where else.   Any help would great


----------



## mmcelligott (25 Jan 2017)

has anyone fitted a donard stanley  solid fuel     range in last few month I would like to get some feed back if possible thanks


----------



## Pgorry1 (29 Apr 2021)

jimlim said:


> I had a new Stanley Donard installed three weeks ago.  So far it is very disappointing.  It certainly is not heating radiators despite having the potential  to heat 15 rads I believe.  Also the range is not heating fully despite using coal. The oven has not yet gone over 150 degrees
> Any ideas?


I’m having a similar issue with a new Stanley Donard fitted in 2021. Can I ask how did you get on with your problem after? I know it’s a while ago now but if you could reply it would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Pgorry1 (29 Apr 2021)

mmcelligott said:


> has anyone fitted a donard stanley  solid fuel     range in last few month I would like to get some feed back if possible thanks


Hi just checking if you got the donard fitted after and how it went? We got one fitted recently and are having issues so I’m interested in hearing other people’s experiences..


mmcelligott said:


> has anyone fitted a donard stanley  solid fuel     range in last few month I would like to get some feed back if possible thanks


Did you get the donard Stanley fitted after? We got one fitted in February and are having a few issues. Interested in hearing if anyone have any solutions for the oven not hearing etc.?


----------

